# [Unboxing/Kurzreview] Lenovo Thinkpad T450s (2015)



## Lee (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum 

​Ich wurde gebeten kurz meine Meinung zum Lenovo Thinkpad T450s darzulegen, sobald ich es in den Händen halte, und da dachte ich mir, ich könnte doch gleich etwas ausführlicher werden und habe mich dazu entschlossen ein Unboxing zu zeigen sowie ein kurzes Review zu verfassen. Ich hoffe das ist mir gelungen.

Ich fange an mit einer Erzählung zu den Hintergründen, wer mein Gelaber nicht lesen möchte kann dies gerne überspringen und direkt zum Unboxing/Review springen, er wird nichts verpassen 
Nur hat mich das Thema nun schon so lange beschäftigt, dass ich etwas von meiner Geschichte niederschreiben möchte. Bear with me 

*Hintergründe

Wer bin ich?

*Mein Name ist Lee und ich bin Forenveteran im PCGHX, vorallem aber bin ich Student und befasse mich mehr oder weniger freiwillig mit der umfangreichen Thematik der Rechtswissenschaft, im Volksmund auch Jura genannt.

*Anwendungsbereich:
*
Das Notebook wird hauptsächlich für das Studium verwendet werden und im Hinblick darauf habe ich meine Kaufentscheidung getroffen. Zuhause besitze ich einen PC, weshalb ich es da weniger brauche. Lediglich auf Reisen erhoffe ich mir im Thinkpad einen zuverlässigen Reisebegleiter zu finden. Dies wird sich dann zeigen.

Im Studium wird der Alltag des Gerätes wie folgt aussehen: 

- Mitschriften entweder direkt in Vorlesungsskripte/Präsentationen oder selbsständig in Word
- Anzeige von Vorlesungsskripten, Übungsfällen und alles was die Übungsleiter uns zum Arbeiten geben
- Gelegentliche Ablenkung durch das Internetz 


Daraus abgeleitet ergeben sich folgende Systemvorraussetzungen:
*
1. Durchhaltevermögen im Sinne einer langen Akkulaufzeit*
*2. Geringes Gewicht *- Die Gesetze, die ich tagtäglich bei mir tragen muss sind schon schwer genug. Mit dem bisherigen Prügel war dies häufig eine Qual.

An sich erfüllen diese Vorraussetzungen sehr viele Geräte, selbst viel günstigere. Jedoch kommen bei mir noch ein paar, mehr oder weniger vernünftige Anforderungen hinzu, die den Preis in die Höhe schießen lassen. Das wären im Folgenden:

*3. Sehr gute Tastatur* - Das ist das erste Durchfallkriterium, womit ein Großteil der derzeit am Markt erhältlichen Geräte aus der Auswahl fällt. Vor allem günstige Consumer Geräte haben mich hier schwer enttäuscht. Von Tablet/Notebook Hybriden alla Surface Pro, bei denen man lediglich einen Witz von Type-Cover bekommt ganz zu schweigen. Jedoch blieb gerade bei Tablets noch die Möglichkeit einfach eine vernünftige Bluetooth-Tastatur anzuschließen. Aber eigenwillig wie ich bin wollte ich lieber ein zusammenhängendes Gerät. Zudem wären diese Kombinationen an den nächsten Vorraussetzungen gescheitert.

*4. Genug Leistung um mich nicht zu nerven* - An sich bin ich ein genügsamer Mensch und brauche nicht viel. Computer bilden hier jedoch eine Ausnahme. Mein Alltag ist stressig genug und dann müssen wenigstens meine technischen Helferlein einwandfrei funktionieren, sonst werde ich sehr schnell gereizt. Konkret bedeutet das: Keine Festplatten (!), schnelles Aufwachen aus dem Standby und keine Hänger bei simplem Multitasking wie Browserfenster mit 20 Tabs und mehreren PDF Dokumenten. 
Somit fallen erneut ein großer Teil der Geräte aus. Gerade die vorher genannten Tablets mit BT-Tastatur sind häufig so lahm, dass ich andauernd gereizt sein würde 

*5. Preisleistung -  *Mein Budget war ursprünglich auf 1000€ gedeckelt. Ich hatte erwartet hierfür ein Gerät zu erhalten, dass den Anforderungen meines Studienalltages gerecht würde. Ich will keine Videos bearbeiten, nicht zocken, nein, ich will nur Mitschreiben können. Aber Pustekuchen. Dem war nicht so. Nahezu alle Geräte die ich fand hatten irgendwo ihre Macken, die ich bei einem Preis von 1000€ einfach nicht einsah. Für dieses Geld kann ich 2 mal um die Welt fliegen, Benzin für weit über 10.000km in mein Auto schütten, einen - zugegeben recht miesen - Gebrauchtwagen kaufen. Hier erhalte ich ein Stück Elektronik, was nach ein paar Jahren hoffnungslos veraltet ist und von mir an sich nur für wenig benutzt wird. Also wollte ich zumindest dann keine Kompromisse eingehen müssen. D.h. ich habe vor allem auch ein *gutes Display, exzellente Verarbeitung, und insgeheim auch die Möglichkeit der Reperatur und Aufrüstung erwartet.* Somit fielen schon wieder sehr viele Geräte auf dem Markt weg und ich bin in hohen Preisregionen angelangt.


*Die Kandidaten

*Nach langem Suchen und Gegenüberstellen aller möglichen Laptops bin bei folgenden 3 Laptops hängen geblieben - alle über meinem ursprünglichen Budget von 1000€.

1. Ein Macbook Pro Retina 13,3" mit Core i5 2,6ghz, 8gb Ram, 128gb SSD und angegebenen 9h Akkulaufzeit -  *etwa 1150€*
2. Das neue Dell XPS 13 mit "Infinity Ultra/Mega/Giga HD-Touch-Display": Core i5 5200u mit 2,2 GHz, 8gb Ram, 256gb SSD und einer gigantischen Akkulaufzeit von bis zu 16h idle und 9h Praxis - *1428€*
3. Ein Thinkpad der neuen 2015er Serie: Entweder das X250 oder das T450s. Beide haben einen Core i5 5200u, ein FHD IPS Display, 8-12gb Ram, Gewicht von und einer passablen Akkulaufzeit von angegebenen 8,4h, sowie entweder eine SSD ab Werk oder die Möglichkeit eine solche einzubauen - Preis *1050-1200€

Die Entscheidung

*Weshalb habe ich mich nun für ein Thinkpad T450s entschieden? 

Das MacBook war erstaunlicherweise das günstigste Gerät im Vergleich und das schnellste. Ich war lange Zeit kurz davor dieses zu kaufen. Es fiel dann jedoch aus verschiedenen Gründen raus: Zum einen wollte ich kein MacOS. Ich bin mit Windows zufrieden und auch wenn ich liebend gerne einmal das OSX ausprobiert hätte, im Alltag hätte es mich sicher genervt weil so viel Gewohntes nicht mehr ging. Zudem gab es keinerlei Aufrüstungsmöglichkeiten, der SSD Speicher war mit 128gb recht knapp bemessen, wenn auch gerade noch ausreichend. Ein Akkutausch in einigen Jahren hätte 200€ gekostet und lässt sich nicht selbst durchführen. Und was mich am meisten genervt hat: Das Macbook ist "alt". Es ist schon länger auf dem Markt, der Nachfolger kommt bestimmt im Juni oder Juli und wird alles besser machen. Ich hätte mich ohne Ende geärgert heute ein 1200€ Gerät zu kaufen, das in 2 Monaten schon ersetzt wird.

Das Dell XPS13 fand ich durchweg sehr geil. Es war das kleinste, leichteste und durchhaltvermögendste Gerät im Vergleich und hat mich durch die kleine Bauweise unglaublich angemacht. Zwar war der Akku nicht tauschbar (und es ließen sich auch keine Informationen darüber finden ob in Zukunft Ersatzakkus kaufbar sein werden), aber immerhin den Massenspeicher konnte man eigenhändig wechseln. Im Grunde ist es nur rausgefallen, weil mich das Thinkpad noch etwas mehr überzeugt hat. 

Die Thinkpads: 
Als erste galt zu entscheiden ob 12,5" in Form des X250 oder 14" in Form des T450s. Ansonsten waren beide Geräte sehr ähnlich. Ich hatte mich letztendlich schnell für 14" entschieden, weil mir das größere Display einfach mehr zusagte.

Warum ich nun beim Thinkpad hängen blieb? An sich war es von den 3 Kandidaten was die nackten Daten anbelangt das schlechteste. Es war am schwersten, größten und hatte die geringste Akkulaufzeit. Gleichzeitig war es auch nicht gerade billig. Aber das Thinkpad war das einzige Gerät der dreien, bei dem ich tatsächlich ein paar Handlungsmöglichkeiten im Bezug auf Hardware hatte. Ich kann Massenspeicher wechseln, Ram aufrüsten, evtl noch eine m.2 SSD einbauen, den Akku tauschen. Ähnlich hierzu ist die Ersatzteilversorgung bei Thinkpads noch mit am besten.   Ich möchte das Gerät mindestens 5 Jahre benutzen können und nicht nach 2 Jahren wegschmeißen, weil der Akku nicht mehr funktioniert und ein Wechsel unmöglich ist.
Dazu hatte es die mit Abstand beste Tastatur.

Vorallem aber hat das Thinkpad von Anfang an den "Haben-Will-Effekt" bei mir ausgelößt  Mir war egal, dass es an sich das "schlechteste" Gerät der dreien ist, ich fand dieses grau/schwarze Stück Hardware einfach geil. Ich fand es geil an dem Teil auch ein wenig rumschrauben zu können. Es war nicht einfach nur ein eleganter "perfekter" Wegbegleiter wie das XPS oder das MacBook, sondern es war eine Maschine die den Nerd in mir im innersten seiner Seele berührte, den Teil, den das Jurastudium noch nicht verdrängen konnte 

Somit habe ich mich nach wochenlangem hin und her endlich dafür entschieden mir das Thinkpad T450s zu kaufen und denke es war die richtige Entscheidung 
*
Hardwaredaten:*

Mein Thinkpad hat:

CPU: Core i5 5200u (2,2-2,7 GHz) - dual core mit HyperThreading
GPU: Die intigrierte HD5500
RAM: 12GB DDR3 RAM, was die Maximalausstattung für dieses Gerät ist
Display: Das FullHD IPS Display. Es gibt das Gerät noch mit einem Display in 1600er Auflösung sowie mit einem Touchscreen, der jedoch deutlich teurer ist.
Massenspeicher: Eine 500gb Hybrid HDD, die von mir gegen eine SSD getauscht wurde

*Unboxing*

Das Thinkpad kam in einer sehr einfach gehaltenen simplen funktionalen Verpackung. Eine Apple Verpackung sieht besser aus und macht auch mehr her. Auch wenn ein Thinkpad auf reine Funktionialität ausgelegt ist, bei einem Neupreis von weit über 1000€ könnte Lenovo ruhig etwas mehr in die Verpackung investieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Gesamte Verpackungsinhalt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...fiel sehr mager aus. Mehr als ein Ladekabel, ein Faltblatt als Anleitung und das Gerät war nicht drin.​


*Der Gerät
*
Gerne wird das Thinkpad Design immer einheitlich als grau und simpel beschrieben, doch tatsächlich sehen die verschiedenen Thinkpad Produktlinien ganz verschieden aus. Gemeinsam haben sie nur das einheitlich graue Farbmuster mit leichten roten Akzenten. 
Mir persönlich gefällt nur die X und die T Reihe, allen Vorran das T450s 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anders als ich erwartet habe ist die Hülle des Thinkpads komplett aus Kunststoff gefertigt. Jedoch ist unter dem Kunststoff wohl teilweise ein metallischer Rahmen verbaut. Jedenfalls war direkt nach dem auspacken die typisch metallische Kälte von dem Gerät zu spüren. Insgesamt fühlt es sich dennoch nicht billig an. Kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Samsung Notebook.

Das Finish und Anfassgefühl ist einheitlich über das gesamte Gehäuse und lässt sich als griffig und ganz leicht gummiert beschreiben. Man hat nicht das Gefühl Plastik anzufassen. Aber ein Aluminium-Gehäuse spielt haptisch dennoch in einer anderen Liga.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Display lässt sich flach auf den Tisch klappen. Den Yoga-Modus beherrscht es jedoch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vertrauenserweckend sind auch die metallenen (diesmal wirklich  )Scharniere die das Display in Position  halten. Diese Aufgabe erledigen sie auch gut. Ein minimales wackeln ist zu vernehmen, wenn man auf das Gehäuse klopft. Ansonsten halten sie das Display fest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse einmal mit und ohne Akku. Im Gerät selbst ist noch ein weiterer Akku verbaut. Diese arbeiten beide zusammen und ermöglichen unter anderem den Akku in laufendem Betrieb zu wechseln. Der fest verbaute Akku kann auch notfalls ohne größeren Aufwand getauscht werden, sofern man an ein Ersatzteil gelangen kann.
Zu sehen ist auch der Anschluss für das Lenovo Dock, welcher aus der vorherigen Baureihe übernommen wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die linke Seite des Laptops mit von Links nach Rechts einem Stromanschluss, den man hier nicht sieht, einem USB 3.0 Anschluss, Lüfterauslass, mini Displayport, einem USB 3.0 Anschluss und einem SmartCard-Reader, den zumindest ich nicht gebrauchen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rechte Seite des Laptops mit von Links nach Rechts einem kombinierten Mikro- und Lautsprecher-Buchse, einem SIM-Kartenslot (der nur Zweck hat, wenn man das mobile Broadband Device mit drin hat), darunter einem Card-Reader. Daneben noch ein weiterer USB 3.0 Anschluss, ein Gigabit-Lan-Port, ein VGA Ausgang und ein Anschluss für ein Schloss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch die Vorder und Rückseite.

*Diverse Eindrücke

**SSD Einbau*

Das erste was ich gemacht habe war das Thinkpad zu öffnen um die werksmäßig installierte 500GB Hybrid HDD von Seagate gegen eine Crucial MX100 SSD mit 256gb zu tauschen. Ich werde niemals wieder mit einer Festplatte als Systemlaufwerk arbeiten.
Eine Anleitung hierzu bietet Lenovo selbst in seinen hardware-maintenance-manuals, jedoch half mir dieses nur bedingt weiter. Die untere Gehäuseabdeckung ist zunächst einmal mit 8 Kreuzschlitzschrauben befestigt (Lob an Lenovo hier keine Torx-Schrauben o.ä. zu verwenden). Jedoch muss man dann die Clips lösen, mit denen die Abdeckung immernoch befestigt ist, was sich als fummelig erweißt. 

Wenn man dies einmal geschafft hat lässt sich die Abdeckung ganz leicht abnehmen und das Innere kommt zum Vorschein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bereits mit ausgebauter HDD. Man sieht schön den einzigen Systemlüfter und den fest eingebauten Akku. 
Selbst austauschen kann man u.a. die Festplatte, den Akku, den Ram (es gibt allerdings nur einen Slot, der bei mir bereits mit 8gb voll belegt ist. Fest verlötet sind weitere 4gb, so dass 12gb die maximale Speicherausstattung des T450s sind), das Wlan Modul und - sofern vorhanden - die WWAN Karte. Diese ist bei mir nicht verbaut, so dass ich einen freien m.2. Steckplatz für eine weitere SSD habe.

Ich habe jedoch auf tiefgehende Erkundungsgänge verzichtet, weil ich nach meinen Haarrissdebakel kein Risiko mehr eingehen wollte und das Thinkpad nach dem SSD Einbau sofort wieder geschlossen.

*Die Tastatur

*... ist das beste was mir je an einem Notebook unter gekommen ist und schlug alles was das Ladengeschäft von Notebooksbilliger.de mir an anderen Laptops zu bieten hatte. Viel kann ich nicht dazu sagen, außer dass der Hub, die Rückmeldung, das Anschlagsgefühl und auch die leicht konkaven Tasten dazu beitragen, dass das Schreibgefühl wirklich ideal ist. Sie ist ohne weiteres dazu geeignet längere Texte im 10 Finger-System zu verfassen und es macht richtig Spaß auf ihr zu schreiben. Zu gefallen weiß auch die große rechte Shift Taste.

Für mich etwas unglücklich designed ist die Tatsache, dass die Funktionstasten um z.B. die Helligkeit oder die Lautstärke zu verringern an die F1-F12 Tasten gekoppelt sind. Zwar nutze ich diese an sich nur sehr selten, aber F5 zum Aktualisieren und Alt+F4 um ein Programm zu schließen werden von mir im Alltag sehr häufig verwendet. Es gibt jedoch eine "FN Lock" Funktion, mit welcher quasi permanent die FN Taste gedrückt wird, wodurch die Funktionstasten in erster Linie als F-Tasten fungieren. Erst durch das Drücken der FN Taste kann man dann die Funktionen nutzen. Wohl ein notwendiger kompromiss...


*Das Touchpad*

Lenovo musste viel Kritik einstecken für das Touchpad der letzten Modellreihe. Dieses hatte keine Hardwaretasten mehr und ließ sich komplett hinunter drücken. Dies ist nun vorbei. Es gibt wieder Hardwaretasten, wenn auch nur auf der Oberseite des Pads (je nach Handhaltung lassen sich diese jedoch sehr gut verwenden wenn man die Hände auf der Tastatur hat oder am Touchpad) und das laute klapprige Klickpad ist auch geschichte. Stattdessen kann man wie z.B. auch beim Macbook und vielen weiteren Geräten das Touchpad an der Unterseite leicht eindrücken und so einen Rechts/Links-Klick bewirken. Dies funktioniert auch sehr gut und das Pad hat einen angenehmen präzisen Druckpunkt. Persönlich brauche ich diese Funktion jedoch dank der Hardwaretasten nie und man hätte sie meiner Meinung nach auch einsparen können.

Leider ist das Touchpad gelegentlich etwas unpräzise und verzieht den Mauszeiger etwas beim antippen. Das passiert nicht häufig und ich kann damit leben, aber mein uraltes billiges Samsung Notebook konnte das besser.
Es lässt sich aber ausreichend schnell einstellen und ist somit auch für den High-Sense Touchpaduser tauglich 
Die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten sind allgemein recht umfangreich.

*Das Display

*Mein Modell hat das FullHD IPS Display. Dieses ist Matt, hat ab Werk eine sehr schöne Farbeinstellung (in wiefern diese korrekt kallibriert ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber die Farben sind ganz leicht warm und insgesamt ist die Darstellung sehr wohltuend). 
Weiterhin ist die Blickwinkelstabilität sehr gut. Von allen Seiten bleiben die Farben nahezu gleich und Grenzen setzt vorallem die Displaygröße, nicht das Display selbst. 
Einen Vergleich mit anderen IPS Displays habe ich nicht, aber es ist eine beachtliche Steigerung zum TN-Panel in meinem alten Samsung Laptop.

Persönlich beeindruckt bin ich auch von der Schärfe. FullHD auf 14" Displaygröße haben ein durchweg scharfes Bild zur Folge. 
Leider stellen manche Programme Inhalte dann sehr klein dar und die Funktion von Windows die Darstellung insgesamt zu vergrößern wird nicht von allen Programmen korrekt unterstützt. Möglicherweise ändert sich hier noch etwas mit zukünftigen Windowsversionen.

*Die Verarbeitung

*Ich bin hier etwas gespalten. Einerseits fühlt sich das Gerät großartig an, auch wenn es kein Metall ist. Und der Nicht-Display-Teil des Gehäuses lässt sich nirgends eindrücken und wirkt allgemein sehr massiv.
Betrübt hat mich jedoch die am Rand (und nur da) dünne untere Abdeckung.

Vorallem aber ist der Rahmen des Displays enttäuschend. Dieser knarzt bei Zeiten und wirkt allgemein nicht sehr stabil.Glücklicherweise ist dieser jedoch in die "Klappe" eingelassen, die sehr steif und fest ist und sofern kein Druck auf den Displayrahmen ausgeübt wird merkt man nichts davon. 

Dennoch macht das Thinkpad insgesamt einen sehr stabilen und massiven Eindruck. Von "military-grade built"würde ich zwar nicht sprechen, aber den Alltag eines Studenten sollte es überleben. Weil ein Minimum an beweglichen Teilen verbaut ist dürfte es auch durch das gelegentliche auf die Couch werfen keinen Schaden nehmen.

*Schlussworte*

Nun habe ich erst einmal alles gesagt was ich wollte. Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch darauf, dass das hier ein ernst zu nehmendes Review ist. Das soll es auch gar nicht sein. Viel mehr wollte ich kundtun, was für ein geiles Teil das Thinkpad ist und vielleicht ergeben sich ja die ein oder andere interessante Diskussion in diesem Thread.

Bis dahin, 

Gruß, Lee


----------



## Lee (4. März 2015)

Damit das hier nicht unter dem Datum erscheint, zu welchem ich im Vorbereitungsforum angefangen habe daran zu schreiben


----------



## dan954 (4. März 2015)

Schönes Review . Mein Favorit der Broadwell "Business"-Notebooks ist aber immer noch das E7450, alleine weil es immer noch dedizierte Tasten sowohl für Touchpad als auch Trackpoint gibt und nicht diese bescheuerten Clickpads.
Das Metallgehäuse gefällt mir auch ein wenig besser und Akkulaufzeit sollte auch besser sein aber trotz allem scheint das T450s ein gutes, solides Notebook zu sein.


----------



## Lee (4. März 2015)

Das Dell Gerät ist halt nochmal einige hundert € teurer, das darf man nicht außer Acht lassen. Mein T450s hat mich ohne SSD bei Campuspoint 1100€ gekostet, mit SSD waren es dann knappe 1200€ 

Wegen den Tasten für Touchpad und Trackpoint. Also vermutlich bin ich da recht speziell, aber ich habe grundsätzlich ein Problem die Tasten untem am Touchpad zu erreichen. Habe diese bei meinen früheren Notebooks auch nie genutzt. Die Tasten oben amTouchpad kann ich hingegen wunderbar bedienen (v.a. den Rechtsklick; Linksklicke löse ich grds. durch einen Tipp aufs Pad aus). Aber insgesamt stimme ich dir zu. Jedoch wäre das Gehäuse noch ein gutes Stück größer geworden (oder das Touchpad entsprechend kleiner) wenn man unten auch noch Tasten hinzugefügt hätte.

Es geht sicher besser als das Thinkpad. Warum ich aber gerade dieses wollte habe ich aber ja versucht oben zu beschreiben


----------



## dan954 (4. März 2015)

Da hast du natürlich Recht, den Preis habe ich mal außen vor gelassen, wobei man den Dell auch "schon" für 1200€ mit 128gb SSD und etwas besserer CPU bekommt. Studentenrabatt gibt es bei Dell ja leider nicht. 
Solange es dir gefällt ist ja auch alles super, mein X240 hat mich leider etwas enttäuscht weswegen ich jetzt auf den Vorgänger das E7440 umgestiegen bin.


----------



## dan954 (6. März 2015)

Sorry für den Doppelpost habe aber noch eine Frage die mich sehr interessiert. Wie verhält sich der Lüfter bei geringer Last, sprich Office oder Internet-surfen, ist der da komplett aus oder springt er öfter auch mal an?


----------



## taks (6. März 2015)

Ich bin mal so frech:
Der Lüfter ist eigentlich immer aus. Hab ihn in den letzten zwei Wochen ein oder zwei mal vernommen. Gehört wäre übertrieben 

@Review:
Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, bis auf das Monitorgehäuse. Bei mir knarzt da nichts 


edit:
Hab den i7, 12GB, 256 SSD, FullHD IPS (non touch)


----------



## chischko (6. März 2015)

Hi! Schönes Review, dass eigentlich recht schön darstellt, was ich auch immer propagiere bzw. sage: Die Dinger sind gut, ehrlich aber nicht perfekt! 
Das Einzige, was ich nicht ganz verstehe war der Punkt zum MacBook, dass du kein MacOS haben willst und es gleich veraltet ist: Nimm einfach ein 256er Modell oder 512er (klar! teuerer! Seh ich ein!) und installier parallel Windows via Bootcamp drauf und das MacBook wird so schnell garantiert nicht überholt sein. Hier ändert sich eigentlich meist nur kosmetisches von Generation zu Generation, da der gesamte Laptopmarkt inkl. Hardwarezulieferer derzeit keine echten Quantensprünge macht (auch wenn von manchem Apple Marketingmitarbeiter/CEO oft gerne anders dargestellt )


----------



## Lee (6. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppelpost habe aber noch eine Frage die mich sehr interessiert. Wie verhält sich der Lüfter bei geringer Last, sprich Office oder Internet-surfen, ist der da komplett aus oder springt er öfter auch mal an?


Stimme Taks da zu. Man hört ihn im Akkubetrieb eigentlch nie. Bin die Woche jeden Tag je 5h am Schreiben meiner Hausarbeit gewesen, da ist er nie angesprungen. Eigentlich habe ich ihn nur bei der Windows-Installation einige male gehört. Im Netzbetrieb wird er wohl auch aktiver zu Werke gehen, aber ich nutze das Thinkpad nie am Netz.

@chischko
Wegen des Macbooks: Es ist nicht unbedingt rational begründbar. In mir sträubt es sich einfach nur so dermaßen viel Geld für ein Gerät auszugeben (und ich finde weit über 1000€ für Elektronik wirklich sehr teuer), was seit 2 Jahren auf dem Markt ist und innerhalb dieser 2 Jahre bis auf die kleine Preissenkung von Apple um keinen Cent billiger geworden ist. Bei anderen Herstellern ist das nicht wesentlich besser, ich weiß. Jedoch hatten die eben zum Kaufzeitpunkt aktuelle Produkte da. 

Und irgendwo ist es ja auch pervers sich ein MacBook zu kaufen, nur um dann gleich erstmal Windows drauf zu knallen 

Ansich wäre es aber vermutlich das vernünftigste Gerät gewesen. Doch in diese Kaufentscheidung haben ausnahmsweise mal Emotionen mit reingespielt, und da gab mir das Thinkpad einfach so viel mehr zurück


----------



## chischko (6. März 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> @chischko
> Wegen des Macbooks: Es ist nicht unbedingt rational begründbar. In mir sträubt es sich einfach nur so dermaßen viel Geld für ein Gerät auszugeben (und ich finde weit über 1000€ für Elektronik wirklich sehr teuer), was seit 2 Jahren auf dem Markt ist und innerhalb dieser 2 Jahre bis auf die kleine Preissenkung von Apple um keinen Cent billiger geworden ist. Bei anderen Herstellern ist das nicht wesentlich besser, ich weiß. Jedoch hatten die eben zum Kaufzeitpunkt aktuelle Produkte da.
> 
> Und irgendwo ist es ja auch pervers sich ein MacBook zu kaufen, nur um dann gleich erstmal Windows drauf zu knallen



OK klar! Die Preispolitik von Apple ist stur und arrogant! Ich hab beide Beriebssysteme drauf und muss sagen ich fahre damit ganz gut! Für's Zocken und einzelne Applikationen nutz ich Windows 8.1, ansonsten halt MacOS ... Die Hardware ist super und harmoniert auch ganz gut, aber klar! Es ist immer ein Kompromiss und die Preispolitik will nicht jeder mitmachen!


----------



## Lee (6. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, die anderen Hersteller sind da kaum besser. Als ich mein Thinkpad gekauft habe, war die Vorgängergeneration auch noch genauso teuer wie eh und je und nicht günstiger, wenn nicht sogar teurer als die neue Generation. Bei Dell sieht das nicht anders aus.

Inzwischen ist es bei Elektronik leider ziemlich gebräuchlich geworden diese teilweise vom Markt abzukoppeln, das muss ich immer öfter feststellen. Apple hat lediglich damit angefangen.


----------



## dan954 (1. April 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch ein T450s gegönnt und bin dem Teil echt super zufrieden 
Habe aber irgendwie das Gefühl, dass das Display einen leichten Gelbstich hat. Konntest du auch sowas beobachten oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?


----------



## DP455 (1. April 2015)

Das zu deinem Thinkpad dazugehörige Standard-Farbprofil hast du installiert? Die Intel-Einträge & falls vorhanden, Adobe Gamma, aus dem Startmenü (msconfig) verbannt? --> Farbkalibrierung â€“ ThinkPad-Wiki . Ansonsten könntest du auch mal das Farbprofil von dem kalibrierten T450s aus dem NBC-Test ausprobieren: Test Lenovo ThinkPad T450s Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests (ICC-Datei), wenn du keinen Kalibrator haben solltest. 'Setzt natürlich voraus, dass das LP140WF3-SPD1 - Panel bei dir verbaut ist. Überprüfen kannst du das unter anderem mit HWINFO. Wenn du ein anderes Panel verbaut haben solltest , funzt die Suche natürlich auch umgekehrt. So bin ich auf ein brauchbares Farbprofil für das in meinem X220 verbaute IPS-Display über den NBC-Test des Nachfolgers (X230) gestoßen. Dort war dasselbe Panel verbaut...


----------



## dan954 (1. April 2015)

Ja hab das selbe Panel verbaut, werde das ganze mal morgen ausprobieren.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## MrWan (2. April 2015)

Darf ich Euch zufriedene T450s-Besitzer fragen wo Ihr Eure Geräte gekauft habt?
Ihr könnt mir gerne auch per PN antworten.


----------



## dan954 (2. April 2015)

Habe meins bei Campuspoint geholt.


----------



## MrWan (2. April 2015)

Danke dan954.

Hier mein aktuelles Profil im Anhang. Erstellt für das LG LP140WF3-SPD1 bei maximaler Helligkeit (bei meinem Exemplar ~268cd/m² mit Spyder 3 Elite.
Passt bestimmt nicht für jedes Exemplar aufgrund der teils enormen Serienstreuung und Werkskalibration.
Aber probiert's aus.


----------



## dan954 (4. April 2015)

Habe das Notebookcheck-Profil mal getestet und der leichte Gelbstich ist tatsächlich weg, das Profil von MrWan war bei mir auch besser aber immer noch leicht gelblich.


----------



## MrWan (7. April 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Habe das Notebookcheck-Profil mal getestet und der leichte Gelbstich ist tatsächlich weg, das Profil von MrWan war bei mir auch besser aber immer noch leicht gelblich.


Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Im Gegensatz zu dem Display meines T440s war das Display meines T450s was die Farbdarstellung betrifft schon out-of-the-box nahezu perfekt, lediglich Kontrastwerte und Gamma-Kurve wurden etwas angepasst.
Die Spyder-Software musste also nicht mehr viel nachkorrigieren.
Bei einem Exemplar mit sichtbarem Gelbstich greift dass von mir bereitgestellte Profil daher nicht genug ein.
Wer viel Wert auf eine möglichst ausgeglichene Bilddarstellung legt dem kann ich eine Kalibrationslösung wie Spyder, X-Rite usw. nur empfehlen.


----------



## dan954 (7. April 2015)

Ich hätte gerne so ein Gerät nur schreckt mich der Preis ein wenig ab.


----------

